
So You Want to Go Off-Grid - mooreds
https://www.homepower.com/articles/solar-electricity/design-installation/so-you-want-go-grid
======
wglb
Needs a 2015 in the title.

~~~
mooreds
Ack, sorry! And now I can't edit the submission. My bad.

------
megamindbrian2
It's outlawed in Arizona

~~~
wglb
What in particular is outlawed?

~~~
megamindbrian2
Going off grid.

[https://www.google.se/amp/s/amp.reddit.com/r/phoenix/comment...](https://www.google.se/amp/s/amp.reddit.com/r/phoenix/comments/4ugdtu/is_it_illegal_to_go_off_grid_for_electricity_in/)

